# Baby fledgling in need of help (Chicago)



## mhryniszak (Aug 10, 2005)

I rescued a young newly-fledged pigeon last night that was being stalked by a cat. I thought it odd that it was walking around on my deck, so I threw a shirt over it and picked it up. Seems to be missing 2-4 primary flight feathers...otherwise OK. It ate and drank and flapped, but couldn't get enough lift to make it to the top of the garage where the adults were waiting.
I have an outdoor cage that I occasionally put a pet bird in, so I set it up with food water, shade and shelter and there it is. How long do you think it will take for the flights to grow in? Will the flock welcome it back? Any other advice or guidance would be appreciated. Because of quarantine concerns with my indoor birds, I have do be very careful and interact very little.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Mhryniszak,

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for caring for this pigeon!

As to the primary flight feathers, it depends on whether they have been pulled completely out or are broken. If they have been pulled out, it will take about three weeks to get them back in fully. If they're broken, it will have to wait until the molt before they grow back unless you locate the stubs and pull them out yourself.

If it's much of a youngster, it might be a little bit weak on the flying anyway. Is there any way that you can post a picture taken of it with its wings spread/held out?

Don't worry about the flock kicking it out--that doesn't happen with them.

Pidgey


----------

